# Question on Heavy Barrels



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm new to predator hunting and I have a few questions for all of you. I'm looking to buy a rifle and I would like your opinion on heavy barrels? My thought is that I would like to go inexpensive just because I don't know if I will be able to use this rifle as much as I want to. With that said I'm looking at a Savage FL with a heavy barrel. My problem is I would like to use this rifle as a back up deer rifle also and lugging around a gun that is 8.5 pounds not including a scope seems a little heavy to me? Thoughts?? Thanks everyone..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know others will differ, but I won't own another one. The only way I will have a heavy barrel is in a comp gun, or a AR-15. 8 LBS would be on the light end. Mine was more like 10-12. By the time you get a gun, scope, rounds, bipod, and a sling it is heavy! Also, I didn't see any difference in shooting the heavy barrel. It still jumped off target on shot. I don't sit and shoot 200-300 rounds in a day, and most guys with a hunting bolt don't. I would much rather have a light barrel gun such as a Cooper, or a Kimber, or a sako. IMO they shoot as good if not better then a cheaper heavy barrel. Hope that helps some!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

A heavy barrel DOES NOT affect the inherit accuracy of the rifle (unless dealing with the uber spendy custom target barrels in which case a uber spendy custom target barrel in sporter size will still shoot the same). If you have two rifles, one heavy barrel, one sporter barrel, both of which are capable of say, 1/2 MOA groups, than you will see NO difference. Inherit accuracy of the rifle lies in the weapon as a whole not whether it has a heavy or sporter barrel. You could have two rifles, same caliber, same model, same barrel, one will be a tack driver, one may not.

The advantages of a heavy barrel are:
The heavy barrel seems more accurate as it is more stable. i.e. it takes a bigger flinch to move a heavy barrel than a sporter barrel. So, the heavy barrel helps to hide some of that human error in shooting.
Heavy barrels take longer to heat up (not really a factor when hunting, but also a downfall as they take longer to cool down).

In a hunting rifle, a heavy barrel is uneeded, other factors in the field, cold hands, the absence of a shooting bench/sandbags/shooting vise, heavy clothes, out of wind tired shooter, weird shooting postures, unkown ranges, etc etc etc totaly overshadow the benefits you will see of a heavy barrel.
Plus its NO FUN lugging one around in knee deep snow with a dead dog behind you.

Save the heavy for bench work.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would not have a heavy barrel for a calling rifle. And NO I won't listen to the "what are you some kind of pansy?" comments on this. That is irrelevent. When calling you want to travel silently and efficiently and cover ground. Like was said you aren't going to be shooting a hundred rounds in a day of calling.

For shooting prairie dogs from a bench where you ARE shooting hundreds of rounds then I think a heavy barrel is probably the way to go.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have to go with the others before me on this. I have done the heavy barrel thing and would NOT do it again for a calling/deer hunting rifle. Too heavy, not nimble enough to swing when you get surprized,(it will happen), and no more accurate for hunting situations off sticks and even harder to shoot offhand at the ones running away.

If you want a Pdog/bench gun, go heavy but not for calling. The perfect calling rifle IMHO, that you could use for deer, look at a sporter weight bolt gun, 20-24inch barrel in .243. Tikka T3, Savages, Rem 700s, or Browning Abolt Micro hunter or Weaterby vanguards. 450.00-650.00 will let you own any one of these and all are proven performers. Most will shoot better out of the box than most guys can shoot them.

Just my .02

Jaybic


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Most will shoot better out of the box than most guys can shoot them.
> 
> Jaybic


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Being the owner of a 14lb gun, I have to agree. I love mine, and will likely never sell it, but it is not a great calling and hunting gun. I don't mind the weight as much as the awkwardness of it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

All the above is great advice.

I myself started off calling with a sporter weight Ruger in 243 went to a heavy barrel rem 22-250, then went to another heavy barrel rem 308. I ended up selling the ruger and buying a sako 243. My main go to rig be it for coyotes, or deer is the heavy barrel 308. It weighs in at 15lbs. I have to balanced between the magazine drop door and the front of the trigger guard so it isn't barrel heavy when swinging or holding for longer shots. It also sits very nicely on the shoulder, up and down, unlike most heavy barrels that the barrels swing back and the butt swings forward. It makes a difference when traveling the long distance. It also feels like shooting a 22-250. If I know I'll be walking a ways i'll wear the 243, but the truth be told, after a day of wearing the 243 it still seems heavy on the way back to the truck.

If I were going to buy another rig just for calling I'd pick up a light weight barrel.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nearly half my rifles are heavy barrel rifles. That ranges from 223 to 300 Winchester Magnum. I have doubled up with a heavy and a light in the 223, 22-250, and 300 Magnums. That gives me a choice. When I was 50 years old I still carried a heavy barrel around the mountains at 10,000 ft. all day long. 
People have missed one thing about the heavy barrel. They are inherently accurate because a short barrel or a heavy barrel will have less oscillation when fired. That leads to more consistent shot to shot. I also shoot a heavy barrel better offhand. Maybe that differs with people. If I have to swing fast, give me a light barrel, but if I have a deer at 100 yards I swing more smoothly with a heavy barrel. 
I carried a heavy barrel predator and deer hunting on cross--country skis. Now I prefer the light barrel because foot problems makes it tough enough to keep my balance with nothing on my back. In the past I would ski with a heavy barre and 20 lb day pack for five to ten miles per day. Not today.
I like a 22-250 over a 223 for coyote, and my light barrel Savage Weather Warrior is what you will most often find in my hands. Last year I bought a DPMS in 223 and used it nearly exclusively. I had some good hits with run offs that I had to track five to six hundred yards to recover, and a few I never did recover. 
How old are you, how far will you walk in a day, how long a shots will you take etc will all determine which rifle you will want. The Savage your looking at isn't a cheap rifle, it's a good rifle but inexpensive.
Oh, the heavy barrel 308 or 300WM rides in the truck. I don't road hunt, but I'm not nuts enough to pass up a shot either. At 600 yards most coyotes will sit and look at you as you stop your truck walk off the road ten yards and go prone. Most often the die shortly after.


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to agree about the oscillation thing for heavy barrels. But unless your splitting frog hairs, I'd go light. I also like the 22-250. Back in my early teens I watched as my older friends were Wildcatting the 22-250s and using Mauser actions to make their own before any were ever manufactured. I've been partial to this cal. a long time.


----------



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for the input!!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

I like a medium taper barrel like Shilen or Douglas #3 contour that I have on two of my Mauser 98's. The slightly heavy contour barrel seems to hold point of impact better when you switch loads. I have one pencil Barreled Mauser in .25-06 that shoots less than minute of angle once you tune the right load for it, but point of impact changes when I switch bullet weight.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've had my share of HB rifles and have by & lsrge given up on them simply due to their weight and cumbersome handling qualities. My only HB is my Remington 700VS 308 "work rifle".

Quite possibly the best all around varmint/coyote/walkaround rifle I've ever used is my Stainless Tikka T3 Lite in 243. It's easily the lightest weight centefire rifle I've ever owned. It came out of the box with a 3# trigger and sub MOA accuracy. There's not much more a guy can ask for in a coyote rifle.

I'm Old School and don't like it's rather "Buck Rodgers" stock design, but with that as my only bellyache, the list is mighty short...


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I got sucked into the heavy barrel hype when I first started yote hunting. You will definately feel the difference at the end of the day after lugging a 15lb gun around all day.The best thing I ever did was sell that tank. I stick to the feather weights when hunting.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i agree with boondocks. ive got a mini14 target rifle. with the scope, bipod, clip, and the gun its just too heavy to run around and carry. i have a savage 243 with fairly big glass on it and id take that out with me any day.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

A lot of it has to do with how young you are. I bought a gun from DPMS 24' bull barrel. This thing is 15lbs with my scope. The thing is though I am young, in shape (play football for NDSU) so I am not afraid to lug a little weight around during my trips. I know if I was my dad's age I would be looking for a gun that weighed 2lbs. lol


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> A lot of it has to do with how young you are. I bought a gun from DPMS 24' bull barrel. This thing is 15lbs with my scope. The thing is though I am young, in shape (play football for NDSU) so I am not afraid to lug a little weight around during my trips. I know if I was my dad's age I would be looking for a gun that weighed 2lbs. lol


 :lol:

Dear god! You will regret this statement when you get out and carry it around!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> A lot of it has to do with how young you are. I bought a gun from DPMS 24' bull barrel. This thing is 15lbs with my scope. The thing is though I am young, in shape (play football for NDSU) so I am not afraid to lug a little weight around during my trips. I know if I was my dad's age I would be looking for a gun that weighed 2lbs. lol


LOL :eyeroll: LOL


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> A lot of it has to do with how young you are. I bought a gun from DPMS 24' bull barrel. This thing is 15lbs with my scope. The thing is though I am young, in shape (play football for NDSU) so I am not afraid to lug a little weight around during my trips. I know if I was my dad's age I would be looking for a gun that weighed 2lbs. lol


 :lol:

15lbs aint much in the living room. Wait till your tenth stand of the day, you got 3/4 of a mile back to the truck through knee deep snow with a 25 lb yote behind ya. Haha, been there done that got the t-shirt. Each additional pound may as well be ten.

Youll learn. :lol:


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

What Barebackjack said(and others x10.

You'll learn is right IMHO

Jaybic


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> nosib said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of it has to do with how young you are. I bought a gun from DPMS 24' bull barrel. This thing is 15lbs with my scope. The thing is though I am young, in shape (play football for NDSU) so I am not afraid to lug a little weight around during my trips. I know if I was my dad's age I would be looking for a gun that weighed 2lbs. lol
> ...


Haven't you gotten any of those 80 LB ones? 8)


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

nosib said:


> A lot of it has to do with how young you are. I bought a gun from DPMS 24' bull barrel. This thing is 15lbs with my scope. The thing is though I am young, in shape (play football for NDSU) so I am not afraid to lug a little weight around during my trips. I know if I was my dad's age I would be looking for a gun that weighed 2lbs. lol


Cripes, are you my son (The Primate) back from Afghanistan early?!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > nosib said:
> ...


Nah, im so good I let those ones walk as I dont want to carry em. 8) :eyeroll:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I lift weights pretty much every day..... run(not as much in the winter) but still I agree that it will be harder, but I can handle it. For the last 3 months I have had around 15lbs. (football gear) on me for 2 hours a day minimuim. I am pretty sure I will be used to it. Walking through the snow is hard work the way it is. Go on flame me again.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Nosib,

My apologies on this but I dont think anyone is really trying to flame you but maybe trying to give a little experience. Some fellas here have carried nearly every gun under the sun on a coyote stand have a ton of experience. Just because you can carry a 15lb gun effortlessly, it doesnt mean that you have to or should. If your young and in shape to do it great, but that 15lb gun will not kill you any more coyotes.

Almost every young coyote hunter thinks he needs a big ole heavy barrel thunder cannon "varmint rifle" and sooner or later realizes he should have bought a "predator rifle"(not the same). I did it too and so did all my coyote hunting buddies and at 40 years old its certainly not about weight yet. I can still walk around with my 26in HB rem 700 but my little Abolt micro will do the same job. Even if I was an Ironman competitor, I still wouldnt carry around more than I had to unless it gave me a distict edge. My HB didnt give me an edge, thats all.

Just my .02

What ever you carry, just shoot it straight. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Jaybic said:


> Almost every young coyote hunter thinks he needs a big ole heavy barrel thunder cannon "varmint rifle" and sooner or later realizes he should have bought a "predator rifle"(not the same). I did it too and so did all my coyote hunting buddies and at 40 years old its certainly not about weight yet. I can still walk around with my 26in HB rem 700 but my little Abolt micro will do the same job. Even if I was an Ironman competitor, I still wouldnt carry around more than I had to unless it gave me a distict edge. My HB didnt give me an edge, thats all.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> ...


 :beer: :beer: :beer:

Heavy barrels in hunting situations are a waste of extra weight. Pointless. Its like carrying the kitchen sink with you. Does nothing for ya.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> Well I lift weights pretty much every day..... run(not as much in the winter) but still I agree that it will be harder, but I can handle it. For the last 3 months I have had around 15lbs. (football gear) on me for 2 hours a day minimuim. I am pretty sure I will be used to it. Walking through the snow is hard work the way it is. Go on flame me again.


Josh, no one is flaming you. I was giving you alittle crap. I am in the same boat, as far as working out over 4 hours a day, lifting 3 days a week. Doing over 36 PULL-Ups a day, push up pyramids, 15 min of abs, yada yada. I had a 15 LB gun, I hated it. I now roll with the lightest gun I can. I know you are tough, and so do you..... But like stated, we have all been there. There is no need! I have often thought about getting an AR, and had one for about a Year. Then I thought about it..... How many times have I needed more then 4 shots to kill a yote? After 4 GOOD shots they are out of range. If there is more then one yote I can usually make the 4 count, and either call them back with a yelp or reload in time. I have nothing against AR"s nothing against heavy barrels I just find it unessesary while hunting. Plus if you miss a couple it leaves some for next time!

I have hunted with guys that use AR's and I will watch them unload a clip in the time I get on target, wait for a good shot and take the animal.

My point! You will have a different gun after about 30 days in the field! :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

When I said flame on all I was more less saying was you guys are right on the weight issue but another reason I bought the gun was to go prarie dog hunting, and shot about 100 rounds in one sitting. Coyote hunting is one way I can get my money back from what I bought.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I would probably have to agree on the HB thing. I love my gun. It's a Rem 700VSF in 22-250. I have killed coyotes with it. But the more I use it, the more I find that I don't get the shots I want. It tends to be awkward. It doesn't swing quickly enough. By the time I get the coyote in my scope, it's often gone already. I don't mind carrying the weight. I'm young and it doesn't bother me at all--even when I've walked > 5 miles during the day. However, it does make for a slower swinging gun and harder off-hand shots. I got my gun as a compromise gun for both coyote hunting and prairie dog hunting. It does the PD thing extremely well, but not as well for the coyotes. It still works for coyotes, but I think I would have more hides in the freezer if I was using a lighter barrel gun. Just my $0.02.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive got about 2300 in my 338-06 aikley improved bench rifle.... including a 225$ trigger.... not including scope......

my wifes 500$ remington 700 light barrel, in 25-06 shoots similar groups out to 300 yards....
that **** drives me crazy..... just crazy.

totally different game beyond that... mine shoots under moa all the way to about 1200 yards... 
but at all NORMAL distances(out to 350) light barrels are theway to go


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres my opinion. I use a heavy barrel for predator calling. But I dont think its neccessary. I use my heavy barrel because its actually pretty light and its the best shooting rifle I have. I know....its light? Yes its a TC Encore with a heavy contour 21" custom heavy barrel. I bought this barrel in alaska for $85 on sale at sportsmans warehouse. I took it right to the gunsmith and had him cut it from 26" to 21". I love this thing. I dont have much into the rifle and it shoots great! I used it in AK for hunting predators in terrain far more difficult than here in ND. But I thinkn whats most important is you! You need to be confident in the rifle....if f you shoot it really good and feel confident in it than carry it! I like short medium weight rifle. They swing fast and help me feel a little steadier than some of my ultralights I carried sheep huntin. Just my thoughts....good luck! [/img]


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a hot looking gun heres a pic of mine


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

very nice!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

this is a heavy gun in the pic but i am looking at buying a jp non recoil barrel. expensive but worth it. gotta see how she shoots. went out this weekend to scope it in. didn't get finished but got 5 shots within 2 inches. looking at the conditions i was shooting and the items i had to work with i'd say that is a sucess on my part and i know my gun is accurate.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

You guys are wimps! Gonna tie two 50lb barbells on each leg next time I go out with my 26 inch heavy barrel!! :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

can i get a pic of that? this would be halarious to see :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> You guys are wimps! Gonna tie two 50lb barbells on each leg next time I go out with my 26 inch heavy barrel!! :lol:


Let me know how many stands you get in that day! :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

no one said how far he had to move to get to the next stand..... so 3 feet?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I send ya pictures but heck don't know the extra weight from the camera just might be to much!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol hehe


----------

